# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Ne permettre qu'un seul lancement de votre application

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Ne permettre qu'un seul lancement de votre application

Comment empcher l'application d'tre excute plusieurs fois.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

